# Directv/Samsung 4k issues



## Bruizza (Jun 28, 2016)

I am having all kinds of issues with my Samsung TV and DirecTV Set up when it comes to watching 4k.

Equipment:

Samsung JD641 which is on the DirecTV approved list
HR54 and C61K
Denon AVR-S910W

If I try to put it on any of the 4k channels 104-106 I get an error message from my TV saying nothing is connected. All other channels work. However if I go to a 4k channel I can't get any other channel to work unless I unplug the direcv genie and plug it back in. Then I have to quickly change it to a non 4k channel and then I get a picture back. Occasionally the picture will work but tell me that my tv doesn't support 4k and I am only getting a 1080p picture.

Directv was out last tuesday and messed with it for 2 hours and were convinced it was my receiver. So I called Crutchfield and had them send a new one out. It arrived today and I have the same issue. Googling around it seems this problem is pretty widespread regardless of tv or receiver. If I bypass the receiver I can get the 4k to work. That is what led us to think it was the receiver. Not so sure it is though after reading up some more. 

Just to give a bit more information all my devices are hooked to the Denon receiver and then it is run to hdmi input 3 on the tv. I am tempted to plug the directv receiver directly into the tv and then use the ARC function to get the surround speakers to play. The main problem is I had the entertainment center built into the wall when my basement was finished and I had them put the coax on the shelf I designated for directv. I am not sure what I can do other than having the AV guys come back out and move it which is probably going to cost me a couple hundred bucks. 

I have DirecTV coming back out on Wednesday and I will be calling Denon in the morning. Called them tonight but they were about to close and were not helpful. So I will call back tomorrow. Crutchfield is willing to send me another brand receiver if it really is the receiver. Just seems very odd it won't work with a very well known brand receiver. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## GTS (Mar 4, 2007)

Have "same" problem, but on a Yamaha AVR wlth HDMI 2.0, HDCP 2.2 and more importantly a cable that is 50' long. I had both a 54 and the client going into the AVR. I ended up moving the c61 behind the tv and using ARC. I too had to re-cable. Unit is still having audio problems. I know a few have 4K functional, but with the hassle of intermittent audio, having to go through contortions after watching a 4k program and limited programming, it is simpler to give up on Directv 4K at this time. Good luck.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Connect the C61K directly to the TV, bypass Denon. If 4K works fine, its the Denon. And if you tried more than 1, then its a design or firmware issue and nothing you can do except complain to Denon.

Denon is probably not passing the HDCP 2.2 info properly. 

Also, Not sure what a JD641 is. If it is RVU approved, you can run RVU from the HR54 and then take the audio from the TV into the Denon if TV has an hdmi or optical out.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Bruizza said:


> I am having all kinds of issues with my Samsung TV and DirecTV Set up when it comes to watching 4k.
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> ...


So if you bypass the receiver 4K works fine?
That means it is the receiver that is the problem. Others have reported the same sort of issue. As you say, you can use ARC. Or maybe just a digital audio cable from the HR54 to the receiver.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Waste of time to call Directv about this when you know the problem lies with the Denon.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, DirecTV can't fix this.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The Denon 910 is supposed to be at the proper level of HDMI/HDCP for 4K to work properly. But in the back of my mind I think I read where it really is only on the first 3 HDMI inputs of the Denon, the others are not compliant with the latest. I can't find anything that tells me that, but I'm almost 100% sure I read about that quite awhile ago.

Assuming that is correct, check to see which HDMI port on the Denon the C61 is connected to. Also ensure that HDMI 3 on the TV is compliant. Some TVs don't have all HDMI ports that meet the 4K requirements. BTW, I tried to look up specs for your TV but can't find that model number anywhere, including Samsung's site.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> The Denon 910 is supposed to be at the proper level of HDMI/HDCP for 4K to work properly. But in the back of my mind I think I read where it really is only on the first 3 HDMI inputs of the Denon, the others are not compliant with the latest. I can't find anything that tells me that, but I'm almost 100% sure I read about that quite awhile ago.
> 
> Assuming that is correct, check to see which HDMI port on the Denon the C61 is connected to. Also ensure that HDMI 3 on the TV is compliant. Some TVs don't have all HDMI ports that meet the 4K requirements. BTW, I tried to look up specs for your TV but can't find that model number anywhere, including Samsung's site.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Interesting. You have a good memory.

http://fyre.it/oj61pG.4

Not necessarily an authoritative source, but worth checking.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

That's not what I had read, but is seems to confirm it.

It is interesting that not only do some AVRs that claim the latest tech and 4K support don't have all the ports compliant, but the TV makers are oft times doing the same thing. I suppose it is just part and parcel of the hot mess that is 4K/UHD implementation these days. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruizza (Jun 28, 2016)

DirecTV came back today and this installer told me that their 4k signal is supposed to be run directly into the TV and not into a receiver. I commented that kinda defeats the point if I can't watch 4k movies with surround sound.

I tried all the hdmi ports on the back of my TV. Same problem no matter what. The JU641 is the Costco version of the 75" Samsung.

http://www.costco.com/Samsung-75%22-Class-(74.5%22-Diag.)-4K-Ultra-HD-Smart-LED-LCD-TV-UN75JU641DFXZA.product.100237342.html

Also this link shows where it is on the DirecTV approved list.

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4385/~/what-is-a-directv-4k-ready-tv-and-how-does-it-work%3F

Since Crutchfield is willing to work with me on the receiver for those of you that have DirecTV 4k run through your receiver which receiver do you have? I am willing to run to say Best Buy or similar and buy a receiver to try. If it works I can figure things out with Crutchfield. Since I have this hooked up to CBL/SAT on the Denon that is HDMI input #1 on the receiver so I would say even if what you read about it being only the first 3 ports I should be fine. I honestly think once DirecTV puts out some sort of firmware update or new hardware this issue will go away. Since there are 2 channels and a few movies I can live with the Denon for now. We did the work around so I can hook up the DirecTV straight to the TV and get 4k. Haven't tried tackling how to then get it to surround. Probably going to give Denon a call shortly and see if they have any ideas.


----------



## Bruizza (Jun 28, 2016)

BOOM! Figured it out FINALLY! Made it to page 151 and found this

HDMI UHD Color set to Off supports UHD 50p/60p 4:2:0 input signal while and HDMI connection with HDMI UHD Color set to On supports up to UHD 50p/60p 4:4:4 and 4:2:2 input signals. 

Turned mine from off to on. TV reset and now I have full 4k picture with surround going through my receiver. This picture is AMAZING!!!! Maybe someone else having this issue will see this and fix their issue much quicker than I did.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont believe on the Samsungs you should have HDMI UHD Color set to on unless you have a 4K Blu Ray player connected


----------



## tom149 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bruizza said:


> BOOM! Figured it out FINALLY! Made it to page 151 and found this
> 
> HDMI UHD Color set to Off supports UHD 50p/60p 4:2:0 input signal while and HDMI connection with HDMI UHD Color set to On supports up to UHD 50p/60p 4:4:4 and 4:2:2 input signals.
> 
> Turned mine from off to on. TV reset and now I have full 4k picture with surround going through my receiver. This picture is AMAZING!!!! Maybe someone else having this issue will see this and fix their issue much quicker than I did.


 I did the same thing on my Samsung UN60ks8000 (HDMI color option set to off) and presto it's all good!!!


----------

